# For Neil



## mailee (7 Aug 2008)

Here are the photos of the clamp I made for the dovetail jig.


----------



## neilyweely (7 Aug 2008)

ok mailee, will give it a go, my jig is a little different, so we'll see how we get on, eh?

I will post some pix for you to see, and you can tell me what you think. The jig I have been using is really not the one, so I don't suppose it could get much worse!! 

I have been considering the merits of biscuit joints, and of dowels. And comb joints too. I think dovetails are lovely, but lets be honest, there are SO many alternatives nowadays there is always an option.

I bought a dowel jig from silverline ( who I think are great for stuff like this- awful for power tools, but jigs and static stuff, stuff that can't really go wrong too much are great) and it has really made me think about using dowels in some instances. If the dovetail jig works as well as the dowel jig I got then I shall go that way, otherwise it looks like I may need a few thousand dowels!!!!

Thanks for posting that, mailee, makes me feel important!!!

Will speak soon buddy,

NEIL


----------



## lurker (8 Aug 2008)

It might not help Neil but it helps me

Thanks Mailee


----------



## neilyweely (8 Aug 2008)

It helps !! It helps !!

Will post some pix soon.

Cheers Mailee,

Neil


----------



## guyos (10 Aug 2008)

That looks a brilliant idea, think I will give it a go.

Thanks


----------



## guyos (13 Aug 2008)

I find it easier to make the clamp unattached





It makes it easier to position the workpiece under the fingers with equal spacing.






and it locks up well,


----------

